# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Nhà hàng nướng không khói phong cách Nhật  Việt

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Nằm trên đường Kim Mã, thu hút người qua lại bằng mặt  tiền rộng rãi và  không gian thoáng đạt, nhà hàng mang trong mình vẻ  sang trọng tinh tế.  Lấy gam màu nâu trầm của sàn gỗ làm chủ đạo, thực  khách sẽ cảm nhận được  vẻ ấm cúng ngay từ khi bước chân vào nhà hàng.  Hệ thống đèn với sắc  vàng nhạt càng làm cho không gian nhà hàng thêm  lung linh, gần gũi nhưng  cũng vô cùng thân thiện. Bề mặt tường được  trang trí bằng miếng ghép  tạo thành hình ảnh các thiếu nữ Nhật Bản,  thêm vào đó là bức tranh phong  cảnh của xứ sở hoa anh đào do chính ông  chủ nhà hàng chụp càng tạo nên  điểm nhấn cho Nướng không khói phong  cách Nhật Việt.

Mặc dù khá đông khách nhưng ngay khi  bước chân vào nhà hàng, bạn sẽ  không cảm thấy sự ồn ào, xô bồ mà ngược  lại, luôn cảm thấy không khí nhẹ  nhàng và ấm cúng. Sang trọng, thoáng  đãng, thân thiện là những cảm nhận  của nhiều người lần đầu tiên đến với  Nhà hàng Nhật Việt này






*Đồ uống tại Nhà hàng Nhật - Việt*




Rượu  Sa-kê




_Nhà hàng Nướng không khói phong cách Nhật  Việt

Địa chỉ: 555 Kim Mã - Ba Đình - Hà  Nội

Điện thoại: 043. 7710097 - 0903.468.589_

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Nướng phong cách Nhật Việt_




_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nọi - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## hangnt

Tại đây, bạn có thể thưởng thức hương vị món ăn Nhật cùng với các món   nướng, lẩu trong không gian hiện đại mát lạnh vào mùa hè và ấm áp vào   mùa đông. Công nghệ xử lý khói và mùi đặc biệt của hệ thống bếp sẽ giúp   khách hàng thoải mái tận hưởng món ăn và yên tâm mùi thức ăn sẽ không   lưu lại quần áo như các nhà hàng thông thường. 


Với một thực đơn đa dạng và phong phú, từ các món nướng,  lẩu, gỏi,  salad, cho đến những suất cơm trưa văn phòng, thực khách tha  hồ lựa chọn  theo khẩu vị và sở thích của mình. Ngoài những món ăn được  chế biến từ  thịt lợn, thịt gà…, thì những món chế biến từ hải sản, đặc  biệt là cá có  lẽ được nhiều người thưởng thức nhất bởi nó đặc trưng cho  ẩm thực Nhật.  

Những món ăn chỉ mới nhìn thôi đã đủ hấp dẫn và  lôi cuốnsự hài hòa giữa  màu sắc của món ăn do bàn tay người đầu bếp  khéo léo xếp đặt. Hãy cùng  thưởng thức _Cá hồi nướng muối,  cá ngừ ăn sống, cá hồi ăn sống, cá sống  tổng hợp, Sushi cá hồi, Sushi  mực… các loại cơm cuộn, các loại salad …_




Không sử dụng nhiều gia vị, không chuộng sự đậm đà, béo  ngậy, món ăn  Nhật cốt thưởng thức cái tươi sống, cái cốt thiên nhiên  nguyên thủy của  thực phẩm chưa qua chế biến nhiều. Người chưa quen cảm  thấy lạt miệng,  khó ăn, song ai đã vượt qua được “cửa ải” này thì đều  thấy say mê món  Nhật.

Điều bất ngờ nhất cho thực khách khi đến  đây là giá cả vô cùng hợp lý,  nhiều người còn thông tin cho bạn bè rằng  đến đây để  "ăn  món Nhật giá Việt Nam". Có những món ăn  chỉ từ 25 - 50.000 đồng như  Sushi mực, Sushi cá ngừ, Bạch tuộc và dưa  chuột chua, cá trứng nướng…   Đặc biệt nhất là các suất cơm  văn phòng chỉ từ 60 - 80.000  đồng/suất, bạn đã có cơ hội thưởng thức  suất Sushi tổng hợp, cơm lươn,  cơm cá ngừ hay cá basa nướng. Mỗi suất  bao gồm cơm, salad, món chính (cá  ngừ, cá basa, tôm chiên, gà chiên),  món kho và súp. Giá bình dân nhưng  chất lượng thì không bình dân chút  nào. Đa số nguyên liệu chế biến món  ăn như thịt bò, các loại cá đều  được nhập khẩu từ Nhật hay Australia với  những tiêu chuẩn gắt gao về  chất lượng.


















>> *Bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng nướng không khói phong cách Nhật Việt*




_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

